# What Are You Listening To?



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2003)

I got ICP & Twiztid, "the Dirt Ball", playing.  What about all of you?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

Briefcase Full of Blues, Blues Brothers


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 28, 2003)

At this very moment I am listening to "Grapefruit Diet" by Weird Al.  It's part of my comedy mix, which is mostly Weird Al, a few tunes from the Doctor Demento 20th Aniversary Set and a Green Jello CD.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 28, 2003)

A moment ago it was Metal Metroid - Brinstar, then it switched to Trek 11 - Kirk Gets Laid Again.

I have the wierdest mp3 playlist.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 28, 2003)

Ted Leo and the Pharmacists, I just got a huge amount of CD's (about 70 dollars worth)


----------



## NiTessine (Dec 28, 2003)

Hammerfall - Dreams Come True. Next on the playlist will come the D&D cartoon theme. I really need to prune this list a bit.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 28, 2003)

I have three CD's in the changer right now...

*Cake*: _Fashion Nugget_
*Johnny Cash*: _The Man Comes Around_
*Pixies*: _Bossa Nova_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 28, 2003)

Listening to Doctor Who explain to Ridley about how Magic is The Force.

And how elves are different to humans because elves are a _part_ of magic... like all living things.

Aia.

-Hyp.


----------



## ConnorSB (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm listening to my mp3 playlist, which as we speak is on an Old Blind Dogs rut, and is about to start a Sting rut (both with the police and solo style). But generally the thing is a combo of classic rock, irish folk, a bit of pop, a little techno, and some good old fasioned Sting.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 28, 2003)

My current playlist includes Sarah Mclachlan's _Afterglow_, REMs new greatest hits album, and Cheryl Crow's new greatest hits album.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 28, 2003)

New CD arrivals include:

The Beatles - Let It Be ... Naked / Fly On The Wall
Erykah Badu - World Wide Underground
Joss Stone - The Soul Sessions
Alicia Keys - The Diary Of
Bill Monroe - Bean Blossom
Ryan Adams - Love Is Hell, Part 1
Waylon Jennings - Waylon Live! 2CD Expanded Edition
Outkast - Speakerboxxx / The Love Below
The Darkness - Permission To Land
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Take Them On, On Your Own
Malcolm Holcombe - Another Wisdom
Jet - Get Born
Kill Bill soundtrack
Massive Attack - 100th Window

And that's just this month...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 28, 2003)

That little voice in my head.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 28, 2003)

Hmm...sounds like....Indianna Jones.


----------



## Grazzt (Dec 28, 2003)

Currently playing (or will be):

DOPE: Life (*Explicit*)
COAL CHAMBER: Coal Chamber
SLIPKNOT: Mate, Feed, Kill, Repeat


----------



## Numion (Dec 28, 2003)

Jay-Z: Black Album
G-Unit: Beg for Mercy

It's all ganster here


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 28, 2003)

Nothing in the ol' CD player this minute, but let's see what's scattered on my desk:

Robert Russell Bennett (Abraham Lincoln: A likeness in Symphony Form; Sights and Sounds: An Orchestral Entertainment)

Wow, I guess that's it.  I used to have some others, but I guess I finally put them away.  I'm currently into obscure American composers on the Naxos label.


----------



## Mercule (Dec 28, 2003)

Listing to my personalized station on Launchcast.

Currently playing is Bad Religion: Against the Grain.


----------



## thatdarncat (Dec 28, 2003)

V - The final battle? 

Nah, that's just on the TV in the other room. I'm listening to a song from the Crow sound track - The Cure "Burn"


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 28, 2003)

This morning? (I'm at work)

Sepultura
Fear Factory 
Best of Gilbert & Sullivan
Outkast
Anatomy of Evil (Iron Maiden by stringed instruments)

Not a complete example of what I like, but you asked
what I was listening too.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2003)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Anatomy of Evil (Iron Maiden by stringed instruments)




This sounds interesting- is it the name of the band?

I'm currently listening to "Cold Sweat" by Danielle Dax; I'm playing a playlist with about 160 hours of stuff on it.  Now we have "I'm Too Sexy" by Right Said Fred... and now...

(pause, wait for it to start) 

X-Press 2 featuring David Byrne (of Talking Heads fame).

All sorts of stuff...


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 29, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> This sounds interesting- is it the name of the band?...




No, its artists covering the songs.

Here're some linkies:

http://us.store-directory.org/music/album/B0000BWVNY.html

http://www.firstmusicreview.com/Ana...uartet_Tribute_to_Iron_Maiden_B0000BWVNY.html


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2003)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> No, its artists covering the songs.
> 
> Here're some linkies:
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'll look into that!  How do you rate it?  Would you say it's cool stuff?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 29, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll look into that!  How do you rate it?  Would you say it's cool stuff?




I would quote Cartman and say "Sweeeeeet..."

(In other words, it's very good  )


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 29, 2003)

Currently, I'm listening to Madonna - Frozen.  It's one of many tracks in the old Mp3 collection.  Right before I was listening to a little Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistable, and up next in the cue is Rammstein - Sonne.

I have a very ecclectic taste in music...


----------



## Welverin (Dec 29, 2003)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> At this very moment I am listening to "Grapefruit Diet" by Weird Al.  It's part of my comedy mix, which is mostly Weird Al, a few tunes from the Doctor Demento 20th Aniversary Set and a Green Jello CD.




You desperately need to try out Arrogant Worms.

Other than the usual odd assortment I've been listening to Rancid's Let's Go and Indestructible, The Offspring Splinter, Weezer Maladroit.


----------



## Bulak (Dec 29, 2003)

Tobias Sammet's Avantasia - The Metal Opera

Which is Very Good, IMO.


----------



## Impeesa (Dec 30, 2003)

From a selection of 2708 mp3 files (I'm going to hell ), let's just set Winamp to shuffle and see the first 10 that come up (since that's how I usually listen)...

Peter Gabriel - I Grieve
Final Fantasy 6 - Shadow's Theme
Project Majestic Mix Gold - Coast of the Sun
Sarah Brightman - O Mio Babbino Caro
Mudmen - Any Given Day
Cowboy Bebop - Ask DNA
Apocalyptica - Nothing Else Matters
Nightwish - Sleepwalker
Ninja Gaiden - I Am Man
Final Fantasy 4 Piano Collection - Main Theme

Other than the surprising lack of Mike Oldfield, that's a pretty good random sampling of my tastes....  If you're really bored, you can see my whole playlist here (the last chunk is still unsorted).

--Impeesa--


----------



## d20Dwarf (Dec 30, 2003)

George Strait: Box Set Disc 1.

Before that was Amanda Marshall (self titled).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 30, 2003)

In my CD player...

A Perfect Circle - 13th Step
Dave Matthews - Some Devil
Phish - A Picture of Nectar
Moe. - L


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 30, 2003)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> From a selection of 2708 mp3 files (I'm going to hell ), let's just set Winamp to shuffle and see the first 10 that come up (since that's how I usually listen)...




Ok, I'm listening to winamp today, and Impeesa has inspired me to do the same "Shuffle/list" thinkg for this thread.


Breakin' the Law: *The Supersuckers*
Gay Bar: *Electric Six*
Along Comes Mary: *bloodhound Gang*
Dance Commander: *electric Six* (wierd!)
Search and Destroy: *Iggy and the Stooges*
Theme from "I dream of Jeannie": *Esquivel*
Planet of Sound: *Pixies*
Build me Up Buttercup: *The Temptations*
Take It Off: *The Donnas*
We'll Meet Again: *Johnny Cash*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 30, 2003)

In my CD player right now are:

Tool: Lateralis
Widespread Panic: Everyday
Rusted Root: Remember
Pink Floyd: The Wall


----------



## dogchild (Dec 31, 2003)

In the new tradition, the first ten tunes from my iTunes shuffle list.

1. Monkeywrench: Foo Fighters
2. Final Prayer: Hatebreed
3. Last Surviving Crocodile: Submission Hold
4. Mas Que Nada: Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66 
5. Close to Me: (a cover by someone other than the Cure)
6. Par 5: Kitty Craft
7. Please Stand Up (Oops I Did It Again remix): Eminem
8. Return to Sender: Elvis Presley
9. Out From Under: Incubus
10. Face to Face: Daft Punk

Sweet.

d/c


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 31, 2003)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> From a selection of 2708 mp3 files (I'm going to hell ), let's just set Winamp to shuffle and see the first 10 that come up (since that's how I usually listen)...
> 
> Peter Gabriel - I Grieve
> Final Fantasy 6 - Shadow's Theme
> ...




But which version of Nightwish - Sleepwalker do you have?  the heavy version or the original?  I'm quite partial to the heavy version, myself.

I'm posting here again because I'm bored.  Currently I'm listening to the EuroDance channel on www.di.fm  it's a very cool site with numerous channels dedicated to some high quality music


----------



## the Jester (Dec 31, 2003)

Currently I have Violent J's "Wizard of the Hood" album on; it's a psychopathic rapping clown take on Wizard of Oz...

"I'm made outta metal and aluminum foil, 
They call me Tin-Tizzy, I drink 40s of motor oil!
Which one a y'all holding?" "Me." "You got weed?
And all the folks around here smoke stems and seeds!"

-from Thug Whilin', the bit where the Tin Man tries to mug Jay and the Scarecrow.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm hearing much *Nightwish*. Very nice melodic metal and interesting texts. *Blind Guardian* is also a big favourite of mine.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2004)

Apocalyptica - Cult
Avril Lavigne - Let Go
Conan the Barbarian Soundtrack
Detroit Rock City Soundtrack
DLR Band
Gladiator Soundtrack
*Santana - Supernatural*
Savatage - Dead Winter Dead
The Cult - Beyond Good and Evil

*Bold* - right now, as I post.


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 2, 2004)

Albums:
Alkaline Trio- Alkaline Trio
Blink 182- Blink 182
Flogging Molly- Drunken Lullabies

MP3's:
Queen of Pain by Alkaline Trio
All of This by Blink 182
Faintly Falling Ashes by The Lawrence Arms
Jaked on Green Beers by Alkaline Trio
Irish Drinking Song by The Bouncing Souls
Radio by Alkaline Trio (and the cover by Hot Water Music)
'97 by Alkaline Trio
Cute Without the E by Taking Back Sunday
Kiss me, I'm faced by The Dropkick Murphy's
Whats Left of the Flag by Flogging Molly
Donner Party (All Night) by Alkaline Trio
Goodbye Forever by Alkaline Trio
Your Boyfriend Sucks by The Ataris
Pretty Girl by Sugarcult
Wish me Well (You can go to Hell) by The Bouncing Souls


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 3, 2004)

Just my new Cd I ordered from Amazon Dot Com.

Good Charlotte (the first one)


----------



## the Jester (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm at work (on a break- quiet, all you!), so I'm stuck with horrible soft rock muzak.  Eccch.


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Jan 4, 2004)

In the mood today for:
The Blank Theory "The Calm Beyond the Corridor"


----------



## Bloodstone Mage (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow, so cool...Mike Oldfield, Nobuo Uematsu, Tool, A Perfect Circle, Cowboy Bebop...good choices indeed.

Currently at the moment, I'm listening to At the Drive-In's _Relationship of Command_. I'm gonna switch it soon with Dir en Grey (very awesome j-rock band, IMO), and maybe later some Fantomas (curse the Delirium Cordia packaging...I want more noise) or Tomahawk...that is, if the neighbors don't complain. I don't know...I've got CDs strewn all about here, so whatever I find that I like and feel in the mood for, I'll listen to. I have to stay away from Time Life's Sounds of the Eighties: 1984...

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Jan 25, 2004)

'Ivo' by the Cocteaun Twins... then
'March of the Dead' (theme from Army of Darkness)... then
'Hootnanny' by Bubba Sparxxx (think country rap or something... can't roll eyes anymore, but I find it awful amusing)... then 
'Flash Gordon' by Tenacious D.

I've got a huge mix on my media player on random...


----------



## Trickstergod (Jan 25, 2004)

I've been getting my musical kicks via Leonard Cohen, Nick Cave and...the Lords of the Rhyme as of late. 

Honestly, if any musical stylings ever went together so seamlessly, it would be those three. 

Really.


----------



## Gez (Jan 25, 2004)

Let see...

Björk, Mecano, Era, Moonspell, His Name Is Alive, Hammerfall, Iron Maiden, Thomas Ferson, Visage, Noir Désir, Kraftwerk, and Metallica's symphonic version of the Star Wars Imperial March.


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 26, 2004)

*Listening Too?*

*Hell Freezes Over* The Eagles.

When that's done I'll be putting on...

*Strange Times* The Moody Blues

...After that is up in the air.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool thread...

In my CD changer:

12 Stones-12 Stones
Greatest Hits-Red Hot Chili Peppers
Payable On Death-P.O.D.
Break The Cycle-Staind
The Beautiful Letdown-Switchfoot
Audioslave-Audioslave
Every Breath You Take (The Hits)-The Police
A Rush of Blood to the Head-Coldplay
Legend-Bob Marley
Candlebox-Candlebox

Not necessarily in that order though!  

LW


----------



## the Jester (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm back on teh Twiztid.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jan 26, 2004)

Again I'm at work and am listening to my Comedy Mix on iTunes.  Currently the tune is Star Trekkin' by The Firm.  Just switched to My Bologna by Weird Al.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 27, 2004)

I was listening to old Fishbone today...now at work, listening to annoying customers


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Jan 28, 2004)

Currently listening to Internet Radio...
http://club977.com/

Cool 80's music.


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 28, 2004)

Nothing right now, as I'm at work, but if I had my dithers, I'd be listening to the Flaming Lips.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 28, 2004)

Prong, Beg to Differ in the car today.


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Jan 29, 2004)

Roy D. Mercer vs Yankees comedy...


----------



## thatdarncat (Jan 30, 2004)

right now... Nena - 99 Luftballons just ended and we're on to Puffy Amiyumi - Teen Titans Theme.


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Jan 31, 2004)

currently Mushroomhead "kill tommorrow" on internet radio.
http://www.chronixradio.com


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 1, 2004)

Well I picked up two new CD's today and just finished one and have cranked the next one up.   First was another masterpiece from King Diamond, _The Puppet Master_.   Most excellent.   Now I have _Sons of Northern Darkness_ from black metal titans Immortal.  Most unholy.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Björk, Mecano, Era, Moonspell, His Name Is Alive, Hammerfall, Iron Maiden, Thomas Ferson, Visage, Noir Désir, Kraftwerk, and Metallica's symphonic version of the Star Wars Imperial March.




Did you know you had a danish twin? (ie me)


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Feb 2, 2004)

Gravity Kills "Superstarved"


----------



## Ruined (Feb 2, 2004)

'Alive' by Korn - Take a Look in the Mirror.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 2, 2004)

Currently in the playlist:

Welle Erdball
S.P.O.C.K.
Angels & Agony


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 2, 2004)

Recently, lots of Zappa.

AR


----------



## robaustin (Feb 4, 2004)

At the moment I'm listening to (shameless plug) my own internet radio station - Positive Rock.  Offpspring's new single "Hit THat" is playing.

If you want to check it out, please do.  I do not make any money from it, I do it only for the pleasure of sharing music with others:

http://www.live365.com/stations/17022

--*Rob


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Feb 7, 2004)

Along the Way, off of Bad Religion's 80-85 CD was on the playlist when I hit "Reply", now it's Johnny Cash's Folsome Prison.


----------



## Babette (Feb 8, 2004)

*hmmmmm*

nickel creek...sprung monkey & the eighties collection while thinking of beauty tips and drawing my knight....


----------



## Asmo (Feb 8, 2004)

Starting the new day with the twisted minds of Meshuggah - "Rational Gaze"
and then heading over to another swedish band called Amon Amarth with their new offering "Versus the World", classic death metal- whew, didn´t that wake me up in a rush!   

Asmo


----------



## Babette (Feb 8, 2004)

robaustin said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm listening to (shameless plug) my own internet radio station - Positive Rock.  Offpspring's new single "Hit THat" is playing.
> 
> If you want to check it out, please do.  I do not make any money from it, I do it only for the pleasure of sharing music with others:
> 
> ...




you beauty great station


----------



## the Jester (Feb 8, 2004)

Kottonmouth Kings.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 8, 2004)

Right now, the car CD changer has Badmotorfinger (Soundgarden), Fear of Music (Talking Heads), Ill Communication (Beastie Boys), Hail to the Thief (Radiohead), Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits), and a mix CD of blues-rock music that includes The White Stripes, Cracker, Bob Dylan, Kenny Wayne Shepard, and Wilco (amongst others).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 8, 2004)

Currently in the stereo are:

Audioslave
Pearl Jam: Vs.
Coldplay: Parachutes
Widespread Panic: Bombs & Butterflies
Les Claypool's Frog Brigade: Purple Onion


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 8, 2004)

robaustin said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm listening to (shameless plug) my own internet radio station - Positive Rock.  Offpspring's new single "Hit THat" is playing.
> 
> If you want to check it out, please do.  I do not make any money from it, I do it only for the pleasure of sharing music with others:
> 
> ...




Pass.

I went to that site and it tried to install a MP3 player and change it to my default.


----------



## isidorus (Feb 9, 2004)

In My Cd Changer right now

King Diamond - Abigail II
The Best Of CandleMass _As it is, As it was
Therion - Deggial
Denean - Fire Prayer
Drain-sth - Freaks of Nature
Clarence Clemons - Peacemaker
The Police - Every Breath you Take (the singles)
Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines
Sinergy - Beware the Heavens
Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 9, 2004)

Currently in the stereo:

Phish: Live Phish, Vol. 7 (Tinley Park, IL 8/14/93) 
311: From Chaos
Evanescence: Fallen


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Big random mix...

'Falling to Pieces' by Faith No More
'Est Ne Le Divine Enfant' by Siouxie and the Banshees
'****ing in the Bushes' by Oasis (Snatch soundtrack)


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Feb 9, 2004)

Told iTunes to pick 20 random songs from my collection and currently its playing Who Wants to Live Forever by Queen.


----------



## robaustin (Feb 9, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Pass.
> 
> I went to that site and it tried to install a MP3 player and change it to my default.




If you had one on your PC it should have been able to use that.  I'm using Winamp and it works OK (you still have to launch the stream from the Live365 site though).

--*Rob


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 9, 2004)

Currently...

Dave Matthews Band: Live At Red Rocks (8/15/95)
Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon
Primus: Sailing the Seas of Cheese
A Perfect Circle: Thirteenth Step


----------



## Basin? (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm at work but have a couple cd's with me.

The Beatsteaks - Launched (My fav band)
Strung Out - The Element of Sonic Defiance
Weezer - Pinkerton
Bigwig - Stay Asleep


----------



## Impeesa (Mar 15, 2004)

Bloodstone Mage said:
			
		

> Wow, so cool...Mike Oldfield, Nobuo Uematsu, Tool, A Perfect Circle, Cowboy Bebop...good choices indeed.




Wow, another MO fan? How did I miss this the first time around?  It's a pity, he's so incredibly multitalented yet gets so little attention... Interestingly enough, Amarok popped up on the list just as I hit reply. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 15, 2004)

Currently in the car and getting alot of airtime on iTunes:

Anthrax-Return of the Killer A's (Greatest Hits)
Jet-Get Born
Pearl Jam-Jones Beach, NY August 25, 2000 (live)
Flogging Molly-Swagger
Fountains of Wayne-Welcome Interstate Managers
Bob Dylan-Love & Theft
Audioslave-Audioslave


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 18, 2004)

_Take a Look in the Mirror_ and _Untouchables_ by KoRn, _The End of All Things to Come_ by Mudvayne, _Ride the Lightning_ by Metallica, and _Believe_ by Disturbed.

Edit: fixed italics.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 19, 2004)

Widespread Panic: Bombs & Butterflies
Pearl Jam: Yield
Rusted Root: When I Woke
Allman Brothers: 1969-1979
moe.: Dither


----------



## morrolan (Mar 19, 2004)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> Wow, another MO fan? How did I miss this the first time around?  It's a pity, he's so incredibly multitalented yet gets so little attention... Interestingly enough, Amarok popped up on the list just as I hit reply.
> --Impeesa--




Another big MO fan here, though I really prefer his older stuff.  Tubular Bells, Ommadawn and Hergest Ridge are my faves.  TB is so ingrained that can play it in my head note for note without needing to hear it. I like the new version, though I wish he'd kept the old composition names.  "Piltdown Man" and "Moribund Chorus" were more evocative than "Caveman" or whatever else.  

In the spirit of the thing, my shuffled 10:

1. Roy Harper, Up the 'Pool
2. Pulp, Common People
3. Frank Zappa, Willie the Pimp
4. PJ Harvey, Down by the Water
5. Fairport Convention, Sloth
6. Beth Orton, Stolen Car
7. Blur, Lot 105
8. Richard Thompson, Pearly Jim
9. The Kinks, Victoria
10. Mississippi John Hurt, Richland Women Blues.


----------



## Asmo (Mar 19, 2004)

Got 5 new cd:s yesterday:

1.Domine: "Emperor of the Black Runes". Fantastic band - very epic with a great singer. from Italy.

2.Tad Morose "Modus Vivendi" Swedish band, heavy with some prog-elements.

3.Brainstorm "Soul Temptation" One of Germays finest band with the amazing Andy B. Franck on vocals. Sofisticated metal.

4.Thunderstone "The Burning" Melodic metal, similar to Sonata Arctica but a little bit heavier. From Finland.

5.Astral Doors "Of the Son and the Father" This is a fantastic album. Swedish band that sounds like the ultimate mix of Rainbow and Black Sabbath 
during the Ronnie James Dio era. The singer is fantastic.

Asmo


----------



## javapadawan (Mar 19, 2004)

At work I mostly listen to stuff without lyrics, video game or movie soundtracks. Today it's the Soul Reaver soundtrack, starting with Information Society's Ozar Midrashim.


----------



## the Jester (Mar 20, 2004)

Right now: playlist is playing "Departure" by Bauhaus...
then "Spirit in the Sky" by same...
then "First We Take Manhattan" by Leonard Cohen...
then "Shoggoths Away" by Darkest of the Hillside Thickets...
then "Flood II" by Sisters of Mercy...
then "Disposable Heroes" by Metallica.

Lots of goth on this playlist, by request of one of the players in my game; this was the playlist (big, and randomized) for the City That Waits part of the Return to the Tomb of Horrors adventure we're playing in my epic game.


----------



## Abdomens (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, I've been on a schooltrip to Poland, so the music I've been listening to is just I few cd's I brought with me.

1. The Flaming Lips - The Soft Bulletin (mmmmm... Very good)

2. Muse - Absolution (to keep me awake)

3. Kaizers Orchestra - Ompa Til Du Dør (Norwegian folk/rock with slavic rhytms, so good)


----------



## the Jester (Mar 20, 2004)

*NOTHING!!!*

(I'm at work. )


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh, there's too much to list, but here's a few choice favorites:

_Rhapsody / Luca Turilli_- 
March of the Swordmaster
Wings of Destiny
Village of the Dwarves
Trolls in the Dark
Lord of The Thunder
Lamento Eroico
Knightrider of Doom
Echoes of Tragedy
Emerald Sword
Dawn of Victory
Rain of a Thousand Flames
The Mighty Ride of the Firelord
Virgin Skies
I'm Alive
King of the Nordic Twilight
Lord of the Winter Snow
Princess Aurora
Prince of the Starlight
Timeless Ocean
War of the Universe
Eternal Glory
many more...

_Manowar_ - 
An American Trilogy
Blood of the Kings
Brothers of Metal
Burning
Call to Arms
Carry on
Courage
Fight for Freedom 
Fight Until We Die
Funeral March
Hand of Doom
Heart of Steel
House of Belief
Kingdom Come
Master of the Wind
Sign of the Hammer
Spirit Horse of Cherokee
Swords in the Wind
The March
Today is a Good Day to Die
Warriors of the World
and more...

_Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 Soundtracks_

_Oscar Lopez_ - 
a buncha stuff

A bunch of classical guitar:
Greensleeves
lots more

_Schubert_ - 
Serenade in D Minor

_Andres Segovia_

Everything by:
_Acoustic Alchemy_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 21, 2004)

Small MP3 playlist of a few of my favorite songs...

The Tear Garden: "Romulus and Venus"
My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult: "After The Flesh"
Black Flag: "TV Party"
A Perfect Circle: "The Nurse Who Loved Me"
Pig: "No One Gets Out Of Her Alive"
Phish: "Tela (live)"
Allman Brothers: "Jessica"
Gary Numan: "Down In The Park"


----------



## Beale Knight (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm at work, which means I'm hearing a whole lot of classic rock. 

A whole lot.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 24, 2004)

String Cheese Incident (2/27/97)
311: Soundsystem
Phish: The Story of the Ghost
Incubus: A Crow Left of the Murder
David Gray: White Ladder


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 24, 2004)

Mostly listen to music here at work. 

Currently in the computer:
Berlin - Pleasure Victim

Also on my shelf right now:
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Bob Marley & The Wailers - Going Back To My Roots
ABBA - Gold
Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour
Blondie - Parallel Lines
David Bowie - Changesbowie
Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Welcome to the Pleasure Dome
Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Liverpool
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Live at Winterland
No Doubt - Tragic Kingdom
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Nocturne
Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense
Laibach - Opus Dei
Michael Flatley's Lord of the Dance
John Williams Conducts John Williams The Star Wars Trilogy
Indianapolis Children's Choir - Sounds of Ireland


----------



## robaustin (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm listening to my own internet radio stream - Positive Rock - Modern Rock Hits of the 80's, 90's and Today.

Currently playing:
Tori Amos - A Sorta Fairytale

Previously played:
Lightning Seeds - Pure
Texas - Say What You Want
O.A.R. - About an Hour Ago

Check it out at:

http://www.live365.com/stations/17022

--*Rob


----------

